# Quantum GL5 Project by Skopek



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

My father 22 years ago in german bought a white Vw Santana 1982. My first look wtf? Audi 80?  The car was really good shape, engine 1.6 Diesel. I dont have much pics with that car. The car was made almost 310 000 miles without problems.



After a lot of years I had accident.



I didnt have a car to drive so i found in 2004 vw passat trophy prod.1987.




Really clean, car had some places with rust. But not big deal. Engine 1,6 four cylinders. Gasoline.



The Passat trophy didnt have a equipment like Quantum has, and engine was to small for me.
One time i see announcement about VW Passat 2.3 5 cyl. 1987 y. After talking it turned out that car is Quantum 



The car looked really bad, noises from the engine, everywhere was oil, problems with starting, whole equipments didnt worked. But i'm still interest 


On 2006y i started project



I have to prepare mounts for the engine. I cut some from the front because 5cyl was to long..


 http://img163.imageshack.us/i/img0098qe.jpg/http://img804.imageshack.us/i/pict0472.jpg/

I made a lot of holes for AC and cables but like in oryginal.

 

I sandblast engine, suspension parts, engine chamber and a few things.
Front suspension are KONI with hardness regulation and they are short and thick.
Rear supension are from mk2 golf H&R
I change almost everything in the engine: new bearings, rings, gaskets, hydraulics pushers and more...



 
http://img546.imageshack.us/i/hpim4202.jpg/

December 2007


March 2008

June 2008



Juli 2008 



October 2008 quantum to scrap.



December 2009 

In the meantime i had problems with water inside car after rain.

I made temporary.


I leave a roof from black Quantum so i started with that f... rust.


Later i made roof maintenance.

I checked with water, and i can say now its working 

January 2010

http://img52.imageshack.us/i/img2384g.jpg/


The paint was ok but didn't perfect so i started again with preapering and painting.



June 2011 

I had one week before my weeding and i put together whole parts in to my car 




Plans?

Will be more more. Bigger wheel something 16 9J with stretched tires. Maybe the car will go more down, i have to finish AC, i dont have one pipe from compresor, another exhaust and more chrome on the engine.

I would like to say thanks:beer::beer: for *JohnBarleyCorn* and rest people who they help me to get parts. 


More on www.vwsantana.pl


sorry for my english  :beer:


----------



## Wereweazle (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, what a gorgeous car. :thumbup:

The work you've done to it is quite impressive, and all the pictures are greatly appreciated.


----------



## rmolive (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for share this nice car with us.


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

What an amazing transformation! Great job and your car looks beautiful! Well done! :thumbup::heart:


----------



## HardiQ (Oct 11, 2011)

very nice Santana. 
16x9 is perfect plan


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

beautiful car, but gotta say, last picture is the best. Nothing compliments a beautiful car like a beautiful wife! 

Congratulations to you!


----------



## EJerg (Aug 12, 2008)

You really turned this thing around! Great job mate:thumbup:


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

a few new pics


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

sweet


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

I made short movie about my Quantum. Enjoy !

http://youtu.be/KvfH3BPfdv4?hd=1


----------



## sloosar (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi!
I am from Ukraine.
I have some question!

I have Passat B2 (Euro)

how many will cost, front part from USA version?

(headlights and front grate)


----------



## MK-Woah (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful car, awesome job:thumbup:


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

2016


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

67739374_1672013889598393_4541116067916808192_n.jpg




__
skopek


__
12 mo ago












  








IMG_9007.CR2-2.jpg




__
skopek


__
12 mo ago












  








242652135_1237195156752879_6234507417061438298_n.png




__
skopek


__
12 mo ago












  








56436503_1568789629920820_2236629512454406144_n.jpg




__
skopek


__
12 mo ago


----------

